# South Dakota Hunting



## litko609 (Dec 13, 2006)

Planning a trip to SD for pheasant hunting this fall, and wondering if I should bring the rifle for some coyote action?

Any thoughts or suggestions are welcomed AND appreciated...

Thanks!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

go right ahead, find some farm sight with sheep or calves and probably will let you hunt there


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

where are you going to be in SD??


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I would if it were me. Consider that Pheasant Season for the first couple weeks opens every day at NOON (and then at 10:00AM for the latter part of the season) you could be out calling Coyotes in the morning before the Pheasant Season opens for the day.

In fact last year I was walking a Walk In Area with our local Conservation Officer. We got around to a patch of willows, with a slough on the one side of the willows. I ended up on the slough side of the willows and had a Coyote bust out of cover and across the ice right beside me.

We didn't see a lot of Coyotes while hunting pheasants last fall, but did see some.

Larry


----------



## litko609 (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the replies... as I was born and raised (until I was 9) in SD, I have access to a couple different areas. First area is about 15 miles west of Souix Falls, and the second area is about 40 miles north of Plankinton.

We have seen coyotes in the past, and thought this could be a good opportunity, early morning/evening hunts for the coyotes, and afternoon hunts for the birds (typically go opening weekend).

Will update y'all as the season draws closer!


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

You ought to be able to find a coyote or two 40 miles North of Plankinton . I take it you are from around the Wessington area. Lots of coyotes in that area.


----------



## litko609 (Dec 13, 2006)

Closing the loop on my initial post... I will not be able to make it out to SD this year for my pheasant (and coyote) hunt. Ended up adopting a new born baby on October 1st. Hopefully, I can plan the trip for next year!


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Congrats on the little one. That's pretty special.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Yea i live in the SF area and u will find some yotes in the plankinton area pretty easily and there's a few around the SF area no doubt.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

litko609 said:


> Closing the loop on my initial post... I will not be able to make it out to SD this year for my pheasant (and coyote) hunt. Ended up adopting a new born baby on October 1st. Hopefully, I can plan the trip for next year!


WOW Congrats on the new arrival.

I gues if a person has to miss out on a Pheasant / Coyote Hunting Trip that is about as good of an excuse as you can get.

Larry


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Congrats on the adoption!


----------



## litko609 (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone... I just realized another 'good' thing about the newborn... he is 'conditioning' me throughout the nighttime to be alert, listening for even the slightest noise, as well as being flexible on my sleep pattern. Should help me stay awake and be attentive while hunting coyotes all day/all night. LOL


----------

